# 1 year old with gray hair??!?



## ButterCup (Aug 30, 2009)

Buttercup is 1 year and 5 months. She is white with black/blue spots. These last few weeks I notice the black spots had white or gray hair coming out. Now most of her black spots are gray. She has a very healthy diet and has regular visits to the vet. She is great condition, acts like a normal crazy 1 year old dog. Is this normal for her hair to be changing colors? I should mention she is a long haired chi. I'm worried because i had a smooth coat chi that was alll black and didn't show gray hair till she was 8-9 years old. I'm just being a worried momma again!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

long hair chi coats change all the time while they are young so i wouldn't worry


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Reese, my chocolate and tan boy, started getting a lot of white fur on his muzzle right around a year old too. These chis just seem to change their coats at will the first few years! And I agree with Bella, long coats especially can pop out a new color seemingly out of nowhere. I wouldnt worry about it a bit, just a cosmetic change


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol dexter has little white hairs coming out here and there on his head and his back...me and my bf tease that hes an oldman LOL


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

heya i have a 1year and 3 month old chihuahua and she is starting to get spots so it seems to be normal and i have read that they fur does change as they get a bit older. i wouldnt worry


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Bruiser has had some gray/white around his muzzle since about a year or so. Everybody thinks he is an old old dog and he is only 7. So, what are you going to do? I guess it's normal. He acts like a little old man anyway. haha


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

My late chihuahua was a long hair tri color with black, tan, and white fur. White fur would pop up around her face, head and body, which caused some strangers to believe she was older than she really was - and she was only 2 years old at the time.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

MoJie got lot of white hair also....


----------



## zxckelly (Jul 3, 2009)

My almost two year old chi Moose has quite a bit of grey/white hair too. He's been our "old man" for awhile now.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

i think that it is just the colour, it is quite normal for dark haired chis to get some white/grey hair at that age.


----------



## ButterCup (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks so much for all of y'alls comments. I feel much better!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

My boy Adam has a black mask and he has white developing round his muzzle now at 2 yrs.
Also it may be the black was supposed to turn to grey!! Alot of breeds (Poodles, Chinese Crested, Old English Shepdogs, for example) start off as black and white puppies when their adult colours will be grey and white or silver.


----------



## ChuBel999 (Oct 28, 2009)

My Chuy is blue tri-color and started getting grey patches on his neck before he turned 1. It's kind of cute


----------

